# The Levellers



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Currently in the middle of the beautiful days festival which is 1/4 mile from my house, looking forward to them headlining tomorrow night, hope it stays dry for them, they should change the title to the sh*t weather festival that way the sun might come out

http://www.beautifuldays.org/

MAIN STAGE

Friday 21 August
HAWKWIND
Dreadzone
The King Blues
Sonic Boom Six

Saturday 22 August
THE POGUES
The Saw Doctors
The Wonder Stuff
Dub Pistols Live
Les Truttes
Edward II
Pronghorn
Will and the People
Mozzy Green (Winner of the Unsigned Band Review competition)

Sunday 23 August
LEVELLERS
Lamb
Gong
The Living End
Frank Turner
The Subhumans
Hatcham Social
Greg McDonald


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Subhumans are still going! Oh my.

Have a great day mate.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Lamb should be good as a warm up...

Have a great night!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - some old names on there!

The Levellers used to be great value live so hope they still have it :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

can hear them every year from my garden, the few times ive seen them id say they are up there with the bi uns for atmosphere


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Shiny said:


> Subhumans are still going! Oh my.


For some reason just about everyone I know owns the Day the Country Died. Just one of those albums that borders lots of musical tastes.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got that and "From the Cradle to the Grave" in the loft, along with a handfull of 7" singles iirc.

From the Cradle to the Grave was also the influence for NOFX's "The Decline" (one of my favourite songs of all time) so all is good...


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Saw Doctors, the Wonderstuff and the Levellers.... the sound of my bedroom 16 years ago!!
Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I must admit, the 8 Legged Grove Machine got some airplay in my bedroom all those years ago, along with some PWEI...


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

PWEI are horribly catchy. When my first child was born all I could hear in my head throughout half the labour was 'Beaver Patrol'. Not really appropriate!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent, then no doubt you asked he "Can you dig it?", to which she replied "Wise up sucker, there is no love between us anymore"..... [/getscoat]


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I must admit, the 8 Legged Grove Machine got some airplay in my bedroom all those years ago, along with some PWEI...


One of my all time fave albums that..especially "unbearable"..fab live



Throbbe said:


> PWEI are horribly catchy. When my first child was born all I could hear in my head throughout half the labour was 'Beaver Patrol'. Not really appropriate!


Seen them so many times live its untrue...my favourite way of getting chicks LOL...fantastic


----------

